

Ask HN: Who is looking for a Co-Founder? ( Dec'11 ) - jdavid

After having been to about 20 hacker meetups and other such events, I just wonder what the best online founder dating sites are.
======
mapster
Just curious to hear what you think you received from attending ~20 hacker
meetups? Such as 20 solid contacts? Possibly these people could get the word
out for you or refer you.

~~~
jdavid
most of the meet-ups either have people that are not coders and are looking
for a technical co-founder, or are developers very interested in their own
projects. it's nearly impossible to find someone with the right skills, and
the right interests.

this is one of the shitiest parts of 'absolutely' needing a co-founder.

i wish there was a y-combinator just for single founders.

~~~
mnielsen
heh I have to agree with you wholeheartedly, which is why I haven’t actually
gone to one of the meet-ups. Every time a new one is held I look over the
attendees list and notice the same pattern: People looking for co-founders for
their startup but never anyone actually looking to be a co-founder. I am
actually doing fine without a co-founder, but obviously will need one if I
ever want to join an incubator or accelerator as they don’t take single
founders (unless you created Google/Facebook or Twitter prior to applying). If
you ever find a place where people come because they WANT to be a co-founder
please share!

------
ig1
github

~~~
jdavid
I am going to try to push more work and make it open source.

